# BNSF SD40-2 1:16 in Lego Bricks



## bricksonwheels

Hello all,

I am new to the forum. I live in The Netherlands but always had a passion for American locomotives and trucks, and not so much the European ones. As a hobby I build scale models from Lego, sometimes as commision jobs for companies, sometimes just for the fun of it. 

I had never build a train out of bricks but decided to do so a few months ago, as it was a big wish of mine. I chose scale 1:16, as that fitted with other things I have build, and opted for the BNSF EMD SD40-2 in the Heritage color scheme. 
During the proces I got many pictures from enthusiasts to make it as detailled as possible. The locomotive is highly detailled on the inside and the outside. It has cabin interior and all the electronics and 16 cylinder engine is modeled as well. 

I got a lot of response on it, but have not shared it so far in a trainenthusiast community. It's probably the first train you'll see on this scale in Lego, and I am curious what you think of it. 










Just some facts:

Building time: 4 months and a lot of creative headaches
Length: 1.31 meters
Weight: 20 kg / approx 20000 bricks
Scale: 1:16

Hope you like it.


----------



## shaygetz

That is wicked....now where does my son stash his bricks.


----------



## Fire21

How did you do that??? Amazing!!!


----------



## MtRR75

That is so amazing. I can't even see the bricks in a lot of places. The picture does not show the scale well. Do you have another picture with you (or a cute kid) in the picture for scale?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's amazing! How do you do the details like the cooling fans? I'm assuming the railings are not actually Legos... 

It would be nice to see higher resolution pictures of this beast!


----------



## Magic

I see three post in a row with the word "Amazing"
I'll make it four. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Do you have some build pictures? Would love to see them. 

Magic


----------



## bricksonwheels

Thnx all, I am glad you like it. I have many mor epictures but at the moment I am working on a book with an American Publisher about realistic Lego scale models. This train will be featured in there as well. 

The train is almost a 100% Lego. The railings could have been Lego as well, but those rigid hoses are quite expensive. I made them from plastic welding rod. The only other non- Lego thing are the wheels. They simply don't exist and I CNC turned them according to the 40'' wheel geometry. 

I have a picture while shooting the pictures, there you can judge the size a bit:


----------



## MtRR75

I did a search on his company name and found his Flickr page. Lots of trucks and other wheeled vehicles. Also found this picture of the BNSF loco in progress -- it shows the diesel engine that is inside his model

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bricksonwheels/14620396776/


----------



## You Know Who

That thing is insane! Sure looks a lot better than one of these.

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110508030400/lego/images/e/ee/10133-1.jpg


----------



## bricksonwheels

Thnx all!


----------



## SRV1

That thing is awesome! There's a lot of BNSF enthusiasts around (including me) that would love to have that sitting prominently in a man cave. I loved legos as a kid too. Great job!


----------



## Cycleops

That is fabulous!


----------



## Patrick1544

Excellent job!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

As the man said INSANE!! Can't wait to show my grandson.


----------



## tjcruiser

I'll jump in, too ...

BRAVO !!!!


----------



## gator do 65

The want is high! Loss of words.....


----------



## Shadowplayer

Incredible work


----------

